

Godaddy's Marketshare Increased After CEO Kills Elephant - Matt_Mickiewicz
http://flippa.com/blog/state-of-the-website-economy-focus-on-website-domains/

======
JayNeely
This is an interesting article, it's unfortunate that the HN submission has
been titled with the least interesting fact from it.

------
paisible
confirms a comment I was about to make on another AirBnB story 5 minutes ago.
There is no such thing as bad press.

